# Victorian Goth-Need Help!!



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Doing a Poe themed party this year and cannot find anything on the internet that I like as a costume for myself. Any suggestions on where to look? I want a dress and a big ole fancy hideous hat like the ladies used to wear.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_from=R..._nkw=victorian+gown&_sacat=See-All-Categories

http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=victorian+hat&_frs=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m359


I love this one
http://cgi.ebay.com/Ladies-Civil-Wa...528?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item56450914e0

Not sure what your size is, not saying you're an xl by the way but I love this dress.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Victorian-Corse...9196?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item35b3a1e89c

There's also this store
http://www.recollections.biz/


----------



## diajoh (Sep 25, 2010)

If you have a fabric store nearby, ask the clerks about seamstresses. There's usually a board or drawer with information of people who will sew a costume for you. Maybe even be able to hack a hat for you. But before that, decide on a costume.
Do a search for the terms victorian costume, victorian dresses, victorian women, victorian hat, etc. and switch to Images to see what you can find. Save and print the pictures you like, then go to the fabric store, look up the patterns, and see if you can combine what is available with what you want.
You can also contact theater companies and see if they can help. Most towns have a "little theater" and most colleges and many high schools also have theater departments, which may include costumes.
What is the image in your head of what you want?


----------



## jadewik (Dec 6, 2007)

I'd try searching for "Neo-Victorian" if I were you...


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

The links halloween sucks in the uk are really nice so you may not want this, and again, I do not know your size but I own a few Victorian reproduction patterns if you want them, pm me.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Rikki did a Dracula (the movie) Mina costume back in 2008 that was absolutely amazing, and she got her costume from here:

http://www.fan-store.net/

(I totally had to ask, because she and her hubby looked WONDERFUL!)

She made her hat... but you can totally find hats like this or other neo-victorian all over places like etsy if you search for steampunk or victorian hats.


----------



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

I have two steampunk/ neo-victorian top hats that I haven't put up on etsy yet. Only one is a mourning hat though. 

If you don't mind sewing keep an eye out for sales at your local fabric store, they often have really good deals on patterns, and I've used linens from the thrift store to make clothes before...it's less expensive than buying yards of really nice material.


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

Here is some info on Victorian hats if you want to try to make something.
http://www.victoriana.com/Victorian-Hats/

If you are looking for a dress still these sites are probably too expensive, but you may be able to find some inspiration.
http://www.kambriel.com/catalogue.html
http://heavyred.com/
http://gloomth.com/shoppe.html


----------



## S_Toast (Jul 19, 2011)

maybe a corset and skirt rather than a dress? there are some AmAzInG corsets out there. It will give you a lot more options as well. I'm kind of thinking along the same lines for me this year so I feel your pain a bit. However, you are "one upping" me in the hat department. I'm just sticking some gawdy feathers, bow, and a veil on a cheap straw hat I got and sprayed black. That one on ebay is beautiful!

Found this corset on etsy. I can't help but love it!

http://www.etsy.com/listing/7452484/victorian-anatomical-medical-skeleton


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I got an outfit from this site a few years ago and the quality was excellent, service was quick, prices were moderate. I really liked my jacket and skirt.

http://www.gloomth.com/shoppe.html


----------

